# 730 gas



## cindy (Mar 27, 2009)

I just bought a used 730 Case gas tractor, Comfort King. I have the original book but can't seem to find the opening in the crankcase to add oil. I've drained it to change it but can't locate the opening to fill it. Can anyone help me?

I'd also like to know if I got a fair price; does anyone have an idea what it's worth today? It's one of the last ones made based on the serial number. Looks to be in pretty good shape, well maintained, all straight metal, front tires good, rear tires about half, no weather checking. Has a set of chains on it, 3-point hitch. Lots of new parts: new water pump, carburetor rebuilt, new voltage regulator, all new wiring, new coil. 4500 plus or minus hours, runs well, doesn't smoke. No leaking from crank case, rear end.

Thanks, DuWayne


----------

